

Researchers Build a Transistor from a Molecule and a Few Atoms - kimburgess
http://www.nrl.navy.mil/media/news-releases/2015/researchers-build-a-transistor-from-a-molecule-and-a-few-atoms

======
jcr
The title of the paper is, "Gating a single-molecule transistor with
individual atoms".

Abstract and more info are here (albeit the paper itself is paywalled):

[http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphys...](http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nphys3385.html)

~~~
olympus
It's absurd that research from a government (read: public) funded lab should
be stuck behind a paywall. It's great that they were able to publish in a
prestigious physics journal, but it should be available elsewhere.

~~~
PointerReaper
Open access is a recurring problem, addressed to some degree with presidential
orders. You might be interested in FASTR (Fair Access to Science and
Technology Research Act):
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/+PeterSuber/posts/G2uebVhVtBv](https://plus.google.com/u/0/+PeterSuber/posts/G2uebVhVtBv)

